# TV2 Closed Captioning not working...



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

My 942 is in dual mode and the TV I use with the TV2 output has the CC-mute feature, which is how I first noticed the problem. I also tried setting the closed captioning so it would be on all the time, but that doesn't work either (both CC1 and CC2). I've done both soft and hard resets on the 942. This used to work with L287, so I think it might be a problem with L288.

Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I never use CC, I will try to remember to try it for you. Any show? all shows?


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> I never use CC, I will try to remember to try it for you. Any show? all shows?


Yes.  Any and all.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I tried to test this on my two 942s and noticed that CC was working great on both for TV1 (except no CC on voom channels), then I reread your post and relize that you were asking about CC on TV2 output. I will try to test that this weekend on my exercise tv and let you know. :sure:


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I have my 942 in single mode and I tested the TV2 output for CC and it works on all channels but the Voom channels.

I have never set mine up in dual mode and do not plan to. What is your setup and is it still missing CC for the tv2 output?


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> I have my 942 in single mode and I tested the TV2 output for CC and it works on all channels but the Voom channels.
> 
> I have never set mine up in dual mode and do not plan to. What is your setup and is it still missing CC for the tv2 output?


Mine is set up in dual mode. It still is missing CC on TV2. I'll set it up in single mode sometime this weekend and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thor263 said:


> Mine is set up in dual mode. It still is missing CC on TV2. I'll set it up in single mode sometime this weekend and see if that makes a difference.


I finally got around to trying it in single mode. Still doesn't work.


----------

